# Anyone use or have used crossbow?



## JD3430

Anyone use crossbow on pastures? Was also looking at pasturegard.
I like that you can cut 14 days after application. 
24D is 30 days. Cimmaron 37 days. 
Want to spray early this week and cut in a few weeks. 
Liked the looks of them for my situation.


----------



## rjmoses

Crossbow is good for broadleaf and brushy type plants like multiflora rose, blackberry, etc. Use it a lot under a generic name Crossroads.

Ralph


----------



## PaMike

I use it too. Works well. I used it with 2,4d amine in a lot for fencerows and for spot spraying fields.


----------



## Troy Farmer

I used Redeem, the generic of Remedy, with very good results. I believe it contains one of the same active ingredients as Crossbow just more of it. I was treating for blackberry, persimmon, sumac and other assorted nastiness. Grazing and haying restrictions same as Crossbow. Can be tank mixed with 24d for broader spectrum of species.


----------



## JD3430

One of my buddies just texted me that he thinks there's a restriction on using crossbow on commercially sold hay.


----------



## Gearclash

I've used it as a spot spray. More effective than plain 2,4-D. I did see some burning on grass, but I may have had it mixed too strong. It is quite pricey at $60 a gallon through my local farm store.


----------



## FarmerCline

I have used it before to kill some woody weeds in orchard grass. Worked pretty good but I thought it was kind of pricy considering it is just 2,4d ester and pretty low concentration of triclopyr. If I need something to kill woody/brushy weeds I have found it is more cost effective to just use remedy(triclopyr) since your getting more bang for your buck on the chemical that is most effective on the woody stuff. No restrictions on selling the hay that I'm aware of.....I think that may be Grazon.


----------



## FarmerCline

Crossbow label http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld02h006.pdf

Remedy label http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld7nr005.pdf


----------



## PaMike

Check out the PSU label summary. Doesnt look like Cimmaron has restrictions like you thought.

http://extension.psu.edu/agronomy-guide/pm/tables/table-2-6-9


----------



## JD3430

Yeah, It's cimmaron Max I was looking at. Looks like straight Cimmaron is good to go.


----------



## Bonfire

Crossbow is good and all but to me, it's just high priced 24D with a little Triclopyr mixed in. I quit buying name brand herbicides when generic's are available. Google Triclopyr 4E and look for Alligare.


----------



## JD3430

Bonfire said:


> Crossbow is good and all but to me, it's just high priced 24D with a little Triclopyr mixed in. I quit buying name brand herbicides when generic's are available. Google Triclopyr 4E and look for Alligare.


You wouldn't happen to know If triclopyr has a short waiting period to cut hay would you? 
I may just use Cimmaron and surfactant, but it would be nice to add some more kill power.


----------



## Hayman1

what grasses are you spraying? If you have Ky 31 fescue, I know you want to wait til fall for Chapparel and I thought cimmaron as well. Fescue can be really damaged early in the season, fall is ok. Timothy won't take either one as I remember certainly not Chaparel which gets speedwell. OG I think handles all of them.

That said, I use crossbow on rocks and fencelines as well as slight spot spray for thistles and poison ivy. works much better than just 2-4-d especially if it is hot weather. I think for broadcast spraying for a wide variety of control this time of year, pastureguard is a better, though not cheap, alternative. Forefront is a good one as well especially if you want dock dead, but don't think about spraying it a little too strong or you will hurt your grass. I use it for spotspraying dock in pastures. takes a long time to die, but it is really dead when it happens, down to the root stock. Just don't forget or get anxious and spray a plant twice or you are reseeding that spot. just my experience to date. rick


----------



## chrisjordan

Plants like multiflora rose, blackberry, and other broadleaf and brushy types benefit from Crossbow. It's frequently used under the generic name Crossroads.


----------



## Mellow

JD3430 said:


> You wouldn't happen to know If triclopyr has a short waiting period to cut hay would you?
> I may just use Cimmaron and surfactant, but it would be nice to add some more kill power.


Cimarron is really expensive in my view. Triclopyr does have a short waiting period and is great on the woody plants and others with surfactant.. Crossbow as said above is high priced 2,4-d and suggested rates are high so its expensive.


----------

